# Here's what's wrong with the dog world



## Al Curbow

All in one video.......

http://www.tricountyk-9.com/Adult-K-9s-For-Sale.html


----------



## Guest

Al Curbow said:


> All in one video.......
> 
> http://www.tricountyk-9.com/Adult-K-9s-For-Sale.html


 
LMAO!! Al, as I sit here in the ER awaiting dishcharge, I am literally laughing!! I saw that video early this morning and sent it to a few friends with no comment except OMG!! They are from NC so I ventured to look at the site.........INSANE bitework.....Damn dog wasn't having fun, biting the softest corner of a shit sleeve and was simply pathetic!! 

I was gonna post it, but had to get my ass over here!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

:-o Uhm wow. 
*"We have started him on a sleeve and suit, to which he will hit with unusual force for his size. " *

Yeah, uh-huh. There is a feral cat running around my place that will tear your shit up if you look at him wrong. Maybe I should catch him and sell him to those guys to market as an elite estate guardian. I'm pretty sure that cat would hit the sleeve harder than that dog and with no encouragement.


----------



## Denise Picicci

what a sad thing to see. This dog does not want to do this or has been forced to do this, VERY sad in deed. Poor dog


----------



## Anna Kasho

But, but.... The harness says POLICE dog! If it says so in print, it must be true! And you can purchase this great dog for a low low price of only $1750, whatta deal!


----------



## Al Curbow

I feel for that dog, being owned by retards.

Jody, did you get bit? Decoys never get hurt.lol


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

that poor dog did not want to bite the sleeve he is forced you can tell and it also has fear of being corrected..hopefully someone rescues him form there..


----------



## Guest

Al Curbow said:


> I feel for that dog, being owned by retards.
> 
> Jody, did you get bit? Decoys never get hurt.lol


Not me Al, hell I wouldn't have to wear equipment that dog doesn't even want to do the work...

That dog doesn't need a decoy he needs a buyer (PET) get him the hell away from them guys!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

OMG, my old GSD/Mal rescue dog had more drive than that dog, and that's saying a lot. :-o I think he's intimidated by the "handler's" awesome tactical outfit. \\/


----------



## Guest

Maren Bell Jones said:


> OMG, my old GSD/Mal rescue dog had more drive than that dog, and that's saying a lot. :-o I think he's intimidated by the "handler's" awesome tactical outfit. \\/


 
That shit isn't tactical look closer it looks like its starched and pressed!!!:!:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Hey now, I bet he paid a lot of good money at the military surplus store for that outfit! :wink:


----------



## mike suttle

Jody sent this to me earlier today, but I could not open it. Thanks for posting it here. I dont even know what to say....... This guy was right about one thing.....that is insane alright. 
Al is right also, this is a major problem in the dog world. This guy posts video of this piece of crap and calls it "insane bitework". Then when a reputable vendor says he has a dual purpose dog with "normal working drives" people think that dog is somehow lacking for the job.


----------



## Guest

mike suttle said:


> Jody sent this to me earlier today, but I could not open it. Thanks for posting it here. I dont even know what to say....... This guy was right about one thing.....that is insane alright.
> Al is right also, this is a major problem in the dog world. This guy posts video of this piece of crap and calls it "insane bitework". Then when a reputable vendor says he has a dual purpose dog with "normal working drives" people think that dog is somehow lacking for the job.


 
Hit the nail on the head...terms such as extreme, over the top, bomb proof, and insane......all mean a little different to everyone, but the majority are in the ballpark, this is...hell I don't even know what to call it......SAD!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Wow. I have no words. 

Did y'all look at the rest of the site, by chance? If not, check out the 'About us' page: http://www.tricountyk-9.com/about.html

More wow. Don't miss that first picture on the right! 8-[


----------



## Howard Knauf

Yea, that poor guy got stuck with a white GSD. That, or he sold his soul to do that pic.


----------



## Carol Boche

WOW!!!...

Is Zeke really a MAL? Looks like a cross to me AND it says THERE ARE NO PAPERS ON ZEKE.....hmmmm...wonder why?


----------



## Anne Jones

That poor dog. Too sad for any words.

Can you imagine if that idiot decoy & I use the term very loosely, had to catch a 'real' dog?!!! He need to change his pants.


----------



## todd pavlus

I like the video of the narcotic search...with that much weed in the back of an suv I'm pretty sure the officer could have smelled it.


----------



## Tammy McDowell

I can't get the video to work. 

Something tells me that Darryl and I should consider changing our business name though....:-x

Carol-Zeke doesn't even remotely look like a Mal to me either.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez

That was a prime example of handler f_cktards.... The dog had a very strong fear of his trainer/handler.

Poor dogs- I can only imagine if that was suppose to be good, how poorly the other dogs would perform?

Yucko.


----------



## Chris Michalek

what would you guys do if that site belonged to Jeff O, Connie S or Mike Suttle's son?


----------



## Kyle Sprag

NICE! =P~

The Camo and Utility Belt add a nice touch!


----------



## Mike Lauer

they must be good people, they have an entire page of their website dedicated to the lord


----------



## Adam Swilling

Kyle Sprag said:


> NICE! =P~
> 
> The Camo and Utility Belt add a nice touch!


 Yeah that was my favorite part. Colonel John Q. Swat, dog handler extrordinaire.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jody Butler said:


> Hit the nail on the head...terms such as extreme, over the top, bomb proof, and insane......all mean a little different to everyone, but the majority are in the ballpark, this is...hell I don't even know what to call it......SAD!!!


Jody I can tell you what to call it, other than feeling bad for the dog its sorry ass shit in my eyes.


----------



## Harry Keely

Chris Michalek said:


> what would you guys do if that site belonged to Jeff O, Connie S or Mike Suttle's son?


They bleed red right Chris, It don't make a crap who it is when being honest and blunt which to me is the only way to be.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Harry Keely said:


> They bleed red right Chris, It don't make a crap who it is when being honest and blunt which to me is the only way to be.



that's not what I mean.... they have so much respect from everybody on this board and then to find out they're losers....


----------



## Harry Keely

Chris whats your angle or maybe be more specific in your question? its a little broad.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Chris Michalek said:


> that's not what I mean.... they have so much respect from everybody on this board and then to find out they're losers....


I think........


----------



## Bob Scott

Chris Michalek said:


> what would you guys do if that site belonged to Jeff O, Connie S or Mike Suttle's son?


Lets not take this on some kind of wierd journey folks!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Bob Scott said:


> Lets not take this on some kind of wierd journey folks!


Come on Bob its got all the fixings let it roll :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike Scheiber said:


> Come on Bob its got all the fixings let it roll :mrgreen:



:lol::lol: Thus my timely post! :lol::lol: 
Play nice kids! :wink:


----------



## Meng Xiong

I guess i'm a little late on this one, but it was disgusting I couldn't even watch the whole thing.


----------



## Terry Fisk

Sad for the dog


----------



## mike suttle

Chris Michalek said:


> what would you guys do if that site belonged to Jeff O, Connie S or Mike Suttle's son?


 I cant speak for Jeff or Connie, but if this were my son, I would strongly encourage him to get into another line of work. 
Actually I think I would force him to place his dogs in pet homes and make him join the Marine Corps.:lol:


----------



## andreas broqvist

Waaoo, and the video starts with the tex. Atfter 3 weeks with us. Hmm was the dog good and they destroyd it? Becasu the just cant mean that they have traint the dog to that AWSOME level....


----------



## mike suttle

andreas broqvist said:


> Waaoo, and the video starts with the tex. Atfter 3 weeks with us. Hmm was the dog good and they destroyd it? Becasu the just cant mean that they have traint the dog to that AWSOME level....


I was thinking the same thing. If this is how bad the poor dog looks after just 3 weeks, can you imagine what he will look like after another 9 weeks of this kind of "training"?


----------



## andreas broqvist

Presisly! Hey a normal to half bad mali at 8 month wuld just hit that sleev full and hard without NO traning what so ever, Hell my bulldog pups hit a sleeve beter than that at 4 month; Even a Hunting type Labradore do it beter. Its just sad... 
And they feel this is good, I cant imagning whats bad for them..


----------



## Joby Becker

I'd like to see the video that "may be available" for the $4000.00 patrol k9 prospect dog.

This is the worst part to me, even worse than the video....

"Whelped 5-30-2008

Stella is an AKC registered intact female with a lot of civil drive. * Loves fence aggression and would make an awesome brood female.* Stella has never been bred and is green with currently no training. We will begin OB this spring. *Stella will make a great starter female for someone interested in breeding.* Stella is about 55lbs and in awesome health."


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: what would you guys do if that site belonged to Jeff O, Connie S or Mike Suttle's son?

Still mad about the harmonica thing ?? LOL 

If I ever post a dog that works like that and say it is extreme, and I am selling it.......EVER. Feel free to stop by and kick me in the nuts. It will be free for one and all.


----------



## Julie Blanding

That video has to be a joke.. right?


----------



## Darryl Richey

I guess I might be a little selfish. I watched the videos and thought "oh shit, that was bad" and then "oh Shit they have the same name as our company." I'm not a real happy camper this AM.

Darryl
The Real "Tri County k9 Acadamy"


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

Ok so who is going to place the first phone call to them to tell them how pathetic they are?


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jonathan Hoffnagle said:


> Ok so who is going to place the first phone call to them to tell them how pathetic they are?



I was thinking about sending him an email to come here and defend his ass. Maybe he's on to some form of unconventional dog training and we can all learn something from him but I think he's just an idiot hoping to make a few bucks.


----------



## Joby Becker

Chris Michalek said:


> I was thinking about sending him an email to come here and defend his ass. Maybe he's on to some form of unconventional dog training and we can all learn something from him but I think he's just an idiot hoping to make a few bucks.


Send him a email and try to get the video of the $4000.00 dog...


----------



## Jason Hammel

I know I am a newb but...my PET DS we got from rescue who was mistreated and probably beaten on correction looks like that. However she is a PET and not I working prospect. I knew that when I got her.

He may be a brother in the Lord but someone might wanna give him some correction. Otherwise him and Master Vondermuff need to get together.


----------



## georgia estes

where is the video? I don't see it there


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Malinois people be ware lotso so called breeding experts now wait 20 years.


----------



## Rigel Lancero

georgia estes said:


> where is the video? I don't see it there


Same here.


----------



## andreas broqvist

He he they have removed the link from ther webpage.

BUT he he not the movie, Amateurs  !
http://www.tricountyk-9.com/Rabb_on_bitework.wmv


----------



## Andrew Rowley

I know its different over here, no police officer would be allowed to use service premises etc for his own promotion, why the hell do the local authorites allow this fool to associate himself with them. ps thanks for the video link, shocking stuff.


----------



## Rigel Lancero

andreas broqvist said:


> He he they have removed the link from ther webpage.
> 
> BUT he he not the movie, Amateurs  !
> http://www.tricountyk-9.com/Rabb_on_bitework.wmv


Thanks Andreas.

What's wrong with these people,nice background music tho,it makes the bitework intense and the dog scary :lol:


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

I emailed him the link to the first page of this thread and said I think you will find this very educational. I like to instigate. :twisted:


----------



## Jason Hammel

Probably why it has now been removed completely..or at least I can't view it anymore. Says page not found. Not that I really wanted to see that again but I thought someone said there was another.


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

It is still up. http://www.tricountyk-9.com/


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Jonathan Hoffnagle said:


> It is still up. http://www.tricountyk-9.com/


 
That is not the Rabb bitework video. Looks like that one is gone. :-\"


----------



## Jason Hammel

Hmm the only ones I saw were the Drug Addict intro and the Contemporary Christian Music Video - but that one video with the tactical guy and the shy mal I don't - oh well


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle

Yeah you are right that is gone. Sorry guys I am sure that is my fault! Maybe this opened his eyes a bit...


----------



## Chris Michalek

I see the owner of that site is now a member of WDF. Perhaps Chris Buffaloe will explain himself.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Hmmmmmm..... I don't really know what to say after looking at the site ???? Never even got to see the video just the one on the home page with the bubbles of dog speak. :-({|=


----------

